# coffee county



## kornbread (Dec 12, 2007)

any reports for coffee county?


----------



## kornbread (Dec 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## kornbread (Dec 29, 2007)

any news


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 30, 2007)

korn I hunted my friends place just over the line in Ben Hill 3 days ago...lots of tracks, fresh scrapes and rubs..lots of food for them,too. shot a doe Thursday am. I'd say the second rut is kicking in.


----------



## kornbread (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks went out today to see if i could find any sign and found 4 fresh scrapes and more tracks than normal .


----------



## morris (Jan 2, 2008)

cold in coffee county


----------



## kornbread (Jan 3, 2008)

real cold when the lake is half frozen


----------



## John F Hughes (Mar 31, 2008)

*end of quails*

End quail seasons with a big hunt in nicholls. six hunters, jimmy youngblood's gsh did a good job after been shot 4 weeks ago. if jimmy was 10yrs. younger he would cry like baby. lol !!! 

     call me or jimmy for a good ole south ga. quail hunt.


----------

